# Caffeine magazine



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Has anyone else picked up a copy? I found it in MilkBar in Soho and have read it pretty much cover to cover.










There are some really good articles and photography. One of them is about pairing coffee with food which was really interesting. I'm only going to post one page as an example as I'm not sure of the rules on this sort of thing:










There are a few bits that are a bit rough around the edges and it might not be very approachable for the uninitiated but I think it's great for the industry and to get people interested. I'd be interested to know what anyone else who has read it thinks.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Which home grinders did they compare?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Which home grinders did they compare?


They took the Bella barista review of the Eureka Mignon, Ascaso i1 and the Vario and used that with new pictures etc. The Mignon comes out on top.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

What's a "Hario Pour Over Chemex"?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure, there are a couple of mistakes that slipped through like that but in general it's a good read.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> They took the Bella barista review of the Eureka Mignon, Ascaso i1 and the Vario and used that with new pictures etc. The Mignon comes out on top.


That doesn't bode well if they sourced an article at least a year old from a retailer's site and presented it as journalism.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It was obviously done with Bella barista's knowledge. I think there was enough original content to make it interesting for me to read. It was also issue one so I think over the next few issues I'll be able to tell if this is going to be the case with a lot of the content or whether its an exception.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You must have got it on day 1 Luke, seems it was just released yesterday!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Where can you get this? Looks like a good read.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Currently available from a number of central London coffee shops, but spreading to the suburbs according to their twitter feed


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

If you look closely you can see my hands pouring a flattie in there somewhere







Haven't read any of the rest of it yet though (vanity purposes only)


----------



## mrjim (Feb 13, 2014)

A bit of a thread bump, Can anyone tell me roughly how many pages are in each edition please?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Roughly 38 per issue.


----------



## mrjim (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks for letting me know


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

It's also available on Android, via Google Play Magzter app.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

IanP said:


> It's also available on Android, via Google Play Magzter app.


Will check that out as remember reading on their website that they would do an app on android so thought it would be available at all! This would be a nice bonus


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some of my photos were published in the latest edition


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

totallywired said:


> Where can you get this? Looks like a good read.


There's a few left in Ocean Belle, Watford. I'm lucky my Daughter picks me one up when they come in


----------

